# Artichoke Pesto



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

1 ½ C. Baby artichokes, steamed
2 Garlic cloves, peeled and quartered
1 Small shallot, peeled and quartered
½ C. Pine nuts
1 t. Kosher salt
½ - ¾ C. Extra virgin olive oil

Peel the dark outer leaves from the artichokes and the tough outer layer from the stems. Cut off the spiny top then split them lengthwise.

Place everything but the oil in a food processor and puree, slowly add the oil until the pesto is smooth.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2007


----------

